# Adding speakers throughout Office Help! Please? lol



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Ok so at office we have gotten use to Having music playing in the warehouse and in the kitchen.
I have a simple 2channel amp that the Direct TV reciever sends audio to, and then I run that to speakers in kitchen and warehouse(making a 4ohm load per channel) But
I would like to do the following
I want to add speakers to the main office
both smaller private sale offices
and I would upgrade speakers in the kitchen and warehouse to match

Who makes a distribution panel for doing this? Do they make volume controls that would match the impendence of each set so I can run them all off one amp?


----------



## dvflyer (May 11, 2007)

Check Radio Shack... I think they have something like that.


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

Parts express should have something


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

What exactly do I look for though? Not sure what I need to do this


----------



## 86mr2 (Apr 29, 2005)

This is a better question for the Madisound or Parts Express Forums. The pro audio guys will chime in.


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

I'm wondering if you should not go with a 70V rig to facilitate easier expansion and individual volume control per zone


----------



## SSSnake (Mar 8, 2007)

Chad FTW

The 70V rig is much better/easier to implement for this type of setup


----------



## chad (Jun 30, 2005)

SSSnake said:


> Chad FTW
> 
> The 70V rig is much better/easier to implement for this type of setup


And to add to that 70V rigs don't sound bad at all, don't be persuaded by the paging system in your supermarket  They are as good as you make them, and remember that a matching transformer on the front end is not really needed, for mondo ones we used to just bridge a power amp like a crest 8001, or look into used Crown Com-Techs, they boost the rail voltage of a standard microtech topology to drive a 70.7V line.


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

Russsound, Niles, or any other multiple channel speaker unit...

http://www.crutchfield.com/app/product/item/main.aspx?i=190SS4&search=speaker+selector

http://www.crutchfield.com/app/product/item/main.aspx?i=543PRO12HP&search=speaker+selector


http://www.crutchfield.com/app/product/item/main.aspx?i=543PRO6HP&search=speaker+selector


where's the question? the selector has built in level/impedance matching... protecting even the most temperamental 2-ch receiver... 

Rob


----------



## TXwrxWagon (Sep 26, 2008)

not to mention, based on the office "volume" of patients, you can choose... 1,2,-6 rooms for a given situation... just push a button, or if you REALLY get fancy... you can integrate with your scheduling program to offer audio based on room scheduling... via various technologies...

heck... if you set your CRM right you could even match your customer/client music preference & be sure that ONLY the music they are most inclined too is playing for their appointment..... I think that's waht your asking... right?

Rob


----------



## EcotecRacer (Sep 16, 2008)

Correct! I want to do just that but no clue what all I need for doing that?


----------

